# US dealers taking orders for M3 CSL



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Sorry I tried to search but didnt find any results.

Are dealers taking orders for the CSL? Has it been confirmed for US? Or even for the rest of the world? I keep on hearing bits and pieces about it but nothing for sure.

thanks
Jeff


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

They might take your money, but nothing is confirmed. The reports that they are taking $500 deposits in the UK is FALSE, by the way.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Thanks, Yea I think I read somewhere that UK dealers where taking orders, maybe CAR. Thats a bummer

thanks
Jeff


----------

